

Ask HN: Review my startup's landing page - jfc

Toour lets users create, share, and discover tours (toours) of their favorite locations around the world. Would be interested to hear feedback about the landing page - http://ontoour.com
======
Julianhearn
There is nothing to review apart from a email sign-up box. Build something
usable then ask for reviews.

~~~
jfc
Sure there is--the page design. And the page is usable. :)

